# Microlaryngoscopy with thyroplasty with silastic implant



## dbykov (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,
I am having trouble finding CPT for direct exploration, direct suspention microlaryngoscopy, thyroplasty with silastic implant.
I am going to have to go unlisted 31599.
Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 21, 2008)

You may want to go with 31588 instead for the thyroplasty.

Just wondering.....were two different approaches used for these procedures?


----------

